# Solved: Installing Windows 7 on blank hard drive, WimFsf.sys Error



## FluxD1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got an HP G60-530US laptop that completely crashed from malware/viruses. The original hard drive was failing as a result and needed to be replaced. I ordered a WD Scorpio Black (320GB, 7200 RPM, model no. WD3200BEKT) to replace the original one with. I've got a Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit install disk and it loads everything... but after a few seconds when the Windows loading screen comes up a BSOD follows it shortly after.

So the computer turns on in this order (with the W7 disk): HP Splash Screen, Black "Windows Loading Files" screen with status bar, Windows 7 starting up screen (with W7 logo that comes together from the 4 flying lights), then BSOD with following info:


"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

WimFsf.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

*Windows Jibberish*

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF8A07E7BEEE0, 0X0000000000000001, 0XFFFFF88001BDCE39, 0X0000000000000005)

*** WimFsf.sys - Address FFFFF88001BDCE39 base at FFFFF88001BD8000, DateStamp 4a5bc362"


The hard drive is blank and I have no way of accessing a GUI to run Windows tools. I ran the various HP diagnostic tests (HDD and RAM checked fine) and I tried to install Windows once again. This time, during the "Windows loading files" screen, a new window came up.

"Windows Boot Manager

Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer.

*Windows Jibberish*

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: An unexpected I/O error has occured" 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ctrzone (Jun 30, 2011)

Just want to ask what has happen to your previous hard disk why it did fail?


----------



## FluxD1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure what exactly happened to the old one, it would abruptly stop spooling data and pause for awhile. Then it would start back up as if nothing happened, go for awhile, then pause for a bit again. 

I fixed it! It turned out to be a bad installation DVD for both problems. All I did was reburn the DVD and everything worked out fine. Strange.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

